# My Phenom II X4 940 died..what to do?



## twinik (May 17, 2014)

Hi,
After 5-6 years of heavy usage my CPU died yesterday. I took out the mobo and CPU and took it to the service center they declared the CPU DOA. So my question is whether I buy a new CPU for my same aged mobo Gigabyte GAMA790GP UD4H or should I buy a new pair of mobo and CPU. In the latter case what would you suggest me to buy? For the past few yrs I could not track the progress in this area so I'm bit confused for which one to buy, or rather I do not have enough idea? In the second case if Ive to buy both the components then I cant go beyond 20K by any means. Please suggest the best 20 K can buy. I'm not a hardcore gamer but I do a lot of video and music editing plus Corel and Photoshop, Flash etc. 
Please help me out asap coz its very difficult for me to survive without my PC...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2014)

AMD FX 8350 -12500,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -7500.
TOTAL -20,000.


----------



## quicky008 (May 17, 2014)

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION]:AMD FX 8350 is quite a power hungry cpu-the op hasn't specified what psu he currently owns and so I'm assuming that it isn't a very good one.Therefore if he wishes to go for this cpu+motherboard combo,I think he'll have to upgrade his psu as well for which he'll have to spend atleast Rs 4000-5000 more and that will exceed his budget by a considerable margin.Also you haven't factored in the cost of a new stick of DDR3 RAM which will set him back by atleast Rs 2000 more(for a 2GB module).And as he's not a hardcore gamer,he won't be needing such a powerful cpu either.So it will be a better idea for him to go for a fx-6300 cpu instead which is a lot cheaper and will suffice for his current needs-besides,with the cash that he'll be able to save he can easily get new a psu and RAM for his rig without having to spend more money.


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2014)

OP is a power editor, check the list of applications he has mentioned. All of them requires a powerful CPU and Gaming is not the only thing for which powerful CPU is required.
 [MENTION=134559]twinik[/MENTION], please post the Power supply or SMPS you are currently having. You won't get a new CPU supported by your motherboard as Phenom II CPUs have been discontinued.

Here is my suggestion:-
AMD FX-8320 @ 10.5K
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P @ 5.6K
Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 4.8K (Snapdeal.com, currently the cheapest 8GB Ram available from a reputed brand)


----------



## twinik (May 18, 2014)

Cilus said:


> OP is a power editor, check the list of applications he has mentioned. All of them requires a powerful CPU and Gaming is not the only thing for which powerful CPU is required.
> [MENTION=134559]twinik[/MENTION], please post the Power supply or SMPS you are currently having. You won't get a new CPU supported by your motherboard as Phenom II CPUs have been discontinued.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:-
> ...



Corsair GS600

- - - Updated - - -

the gigabyte board you suggested has no HDMI/VGA/DVI ports...how to connect the Display then!!! Do Ive to go for a Graphics card??


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

twinik said:


> Corsair GS600
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> the gigabyte board you suggested has no HDMI/VGA/DVI ports...how to connect the Display then!!! Do Ive to go for a Graphics card??



if 20k is the maximum budget, then consider the following. 
i5 4440- 12k
gigabyte h81m s2pv - 4.2k
Kingston HyperX 8GB x 1 - 4.8K .
if you can extend a little bit for the gpu, then add that gpu with the configuration mentioned by [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] . fx 8320 should perform better with your work loads .


----------



## avinandan012 (May 18, 2014)

fx series does not comes with iGPU. So either go for the i5 suggested or get a cheap GPU ~ 2K if you go with the fx.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2014)

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB -5600,
Zotac GT610 Synergy Edition 2GB -2700.
TOTAL -21,600.


----------



## twinik (May 18, 2014)

8320 looks better to me...
how is this mobo by Asrock...hows its after sales service etc...In India who takes care of AsRock?
*www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X%20Extreme6/

- - - Updated - - -

And hows this combo???
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asrock%20FM2A85X%20Extreme6%20+%20AMD%20A8%206600K%20+%20G.skill%20Ripjaws-X%208GB_C58P21633.html

- - - Updated - - -

I think I've really lost it..whats this APU? Whats the difference between A series and FX series?


----------



## quicky008 (May 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 6300 -7500,
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
> Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB -5600,
> Zotac GT610 Synergy Edition 2GB -2700.
> TOTAL -21,600.



Looks good to me-as the op's budget is rather low,he can certainly go for this config.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

twinik said:


> 8320 looks better to me... how is this mobo by Asrock...hows its after sales service etc...In India who takes care of AsRock? *www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/FM2A85X%20Extreme6/  - - - Updated - - -  And hows this combo??? *www.theitdepot.com/details-Asrock%20FM2A85X%20Extreme6%20+%20AMD%20A8%206600K%20+%20G.skill%20Ripjaws-X%208GB_C58P21633.html  - - - Updated - - -  I think I've really lost it..whats this APU? Whats the difference between A series and FX series?




  hey the mobo chosen is not compatible with  any of the FX series cpus. APU stands for accelerated processing unit and has a cpu and built in gpu on to the same die.fx serie cpu does not have igpu. means you have to use a dedicated gpu or a mobo with on board graphics to get display out.. these are no powerful compared to fx 8320/8350/6300 as at max you get a quad core only. get the i5 config or fx 8320+a dedicated gpu


----------



## twinik (May 19, 2014)

[MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION]
Ok so it seems that for FX8320, Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard is better. Please do recommend the RAMs and the minimum possible compatible Graphic card.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2014)

I just wanted to say one thing, if you are not planning to go for SLI or Crssfire Dual GPU solution in future, yo can opt for a good quality AMD 970 chipset based motherboard around 8K. Ram is the same as I suggested earlier, HyperX 8GB. For GPU, you can get a cheap GPU like HD 6450.


----------



## twinik (May 19, 2014)

^ I'm confused now. 
Please suggest me the total config which includes the proc, mobo, RAM and GPU if required. There is no question of Dual GPU etc...as I said earlier I'm no gamer and not by any chance i'll get into it...
My only needs are Corel, Photoshop, video ed. Music ed and web graphics, a few CAD softwares like UG, AutoCAD, Solidworks etc (that too occasionally)...give me the specs now and I can extend my budget upto 25K


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2014)

I have already suggested you Processor, Motherboard and ram. Just add a Graphics card like Sapphire HD 5450 1GB DDR3 @ 2K.


----------



## twinik (May 25, 2014)

OK so I've bought the following:
FX8320 @ 9K
ASUS M5A97 Evo 2.0 @ 7K
Sapphire R7 250 @5.2K
Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600 MHz @4.8K
Total Budget - 26K
Well its around 4k over my budget but I guess I won't be needing another up gradation in  the coming 3-5 years!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

twinik said:


> OK so I've bought the following:
> FX8320 @ 9K
> ASUS M5A97 Evo 2.0 @ 7K
> Sapphire R7 250 @5.2K
> ...



Congrats.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

twinik said:


> OK so I've bought the following:
> FX8320 @ 9K
> ASUS M5A97 Evo 2.0 @ 7K
> Sapphire R7 250 @5.2K
> ...



Congrats .. BTW, can you share the where from you got vengeance for so cheap ?


----------

